# What does each type look like in a social setting?



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

ENFJ, what you wrote sounds pretty much like me (except I'm never misinformed, mwahahaha!) 

I enjoy getting to know people. striking up conversation and making sure everybody is involved  Though sometimes I can be less talkative, particularly in situations where there are other extroverts running the show...then I like to kick back, relax and just soak in the atmosphere


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Myself and a few other INFJs I know have a tendency to kind of project Exxx in certain social situations.


----------



## Toxicskippy (Mar 1, 2014)

I, personally, would be standing/sitting away from people, especially ones I don't know very well or even at all. I wouldn't speak unless spoken to, and honestly, I'd probably try to look busy on my phone so that people wouldn't come to talk to me. If I had no real reason to be there, then I wouldn't be. (ex: if it's a party, or a social gathering for 'the heck of it') So the most probable thing for me to do, action-wise, is leave once I know there's nothing left to gain or obtain. Hell, I probably wouldn't even show up. Hahahah


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

it makes a big difference if the room is a room of strangers/acquaintances, or a small room of friends.

personal observations:



> INFP: Would most likely be very quiet and perhaps somewhat expressionless unless their Fi is triggered in a certain way (either negative or positive). Their Ne would also be scanning the room for group dynamics, emotional keys etc. This would probably allow the INFP to make the occasional witty remark.


in small setting of close friends can be very lively. actually, this may have been "hostess" syndrome-- in any case, in _small_ groups I have definitely seen infps take over as the most dynamic member (even with strong extroverts present).



> INFJ: Most likely would be incredibly pleasant, polite, and observent. May look somewhat intense as subtle actions would be filtering through their Ni, and I suppose they'd use their Fe as a way to socialize the things their Ni picked up on. Not entirely sure about the Ni, Fe relationship though so someone may have to help with this one. However, I would imagine most INFJs would be the ones to say something very wise and intelectual when no one was expecting it.


can be_ very _intense. only type that comes close is intj. but infj is more intense. strong nervous energy, laser focus on other person, highly sensitive to change in atmosphere.



> ISTJ: Probably very observant and somewhat emotionless until their Te was triggered by something that conflicted with their Si.


primarily radiate: "calm". playfulness will have a slight air of exertion to it, like they're trying to be playful. probably the most Fe-esque Te users I've yet met, i have no idea why. (I mean in terms of making deliberate attempts to change mood of an interaction-- in the direction of "calm")



> ENFJ: Will most likely dominate the conversation. They'd be the person telling the introverts to break out of their shells and socialize. They'd most likely have a lot of intellectual things to talk about as well (but they may be misinformed)


extremely fluid and responsive to other people in room. will introvert around extroverts, for example.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

11thNight said:


> Myself and a few other INFJs I know have a tendency to kind of project Exxx in certain social situations.


How the hell do you know "a few other INFJs" when they only make up one percent or less of the entire population! Goddamn! It seems everyone seems to know at least a handful of INFJs on this forum which is mathematically absurd if the stats are correct. It just goes to show that most claiming to be INFJ or INTJ, ENTJ/ other very rare types for that matter are frauds with an obnoxious, inflated, uninformed sense of personal importance. That is hands down my least favorite phenomenon in the MBTI community.


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

If I'm unfamiliar with most or all of the people there, I either would not be there in the first place or somewhere reading on my phone, waiting to leave.

If I know some of the people there relatively well, I might be sort of 'half in' the conversation unless it's something I'm actually interested about.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

theft23 said:


> How the hell do you know "a few other INFJs" when they only make up one percent or less of the entire population! Goddamn! It seems everyone seems to know at least a handful of INFJs on this forum which is mathematically absurd if the stats are correct. *It just goes to show that most claiming to be INFJ or INTJ, ENTJ/ other very rare types for that matter are frauds with an obnoxious, inflated, uninformed sense of personal importance.* That is hands down my least favorite phenomenon in the MBTI community.


It's interesting you get so upset at any indication that INFJs or rare types might not actually be as rare as some statistics suggest, yet you say other types have an inflated sense of worth for potentially mistyping.

Also when determining type, it's best to look at actually criteria for what makes someone a particular type (like preferences and functions). If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck. I'm not really concerned with how rare my or any other type is.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

11thNight said:


> It's interesting you get so upset at any indication that INFJs or rare types might not actually be as rare as some statistics suggest


Not some. Most, if not all.


----------



## defectivebrain (Mar 22, 2014)

INTP


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

INTPs would be quiet for the most part (as a result of an analytical Ti and inferior Fe) and hang towards the edges. The few times an INTP would speak (probably to an ExFx), they would come off as awkward, and the ExFx would judge them as a social [removed by the Department of Internet Political Correctedness Patrol, division 624506] before retreating back to their social circle of other close-minded anti-intellectual ExFx friends.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ohgodohgodohman said:


> ENFP: Probably would have a keen understanding of the room's emotional environment. They'd understand subtle group dynamics and probably use this understanding to be humorous. They'd also most likely be keenly aware of where they stand within the room's emotional dynamic.


 this is oddly true lol. I'm like barometer for that stuff.

With all that I'd also be mistaken for an introvert, especially if the setting is making me uncomfortable. If I lack the opportunity to interact one to one with someone and share insight etc...I may get bored and drained at which point I'd just want to leave.

I'm also social instinct blind...thus I don't really get much out of these things to begin with. I'd rather spend time documenting the whole event via photography, which may produce the opportinity to interact with someone interesting.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ohgodohgodohman said:


> ESFP: Probably loud, perhaps a bit ditzy. Would most likely make comments and jokes about the environment with using their Se


We get one of the shortest descriptions, and when we do, it's always about how noisy and spacey we are. Thanks for reinforcing the stereotype. 
It depends on the social setting (like if I feel out of place or insecure I'll probably be very quiet and not participate at all) but in most other cases, what I can say is that I'm observant and versatile. I can be expressive and participative or I can be comforting and selective or I can be critical and incisive. I'm nearly always the most sarcastic person in a group. I monitor changes in tone and power dynamics carefully and (attempt to) use these to my advantage.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

ESTP: I usually mingle in group and chat and joke a bit with everybody, I am not really much of a conversationalist - usually the conversation don´t stimulate me for long time and I move to next person, except with my friends of course. I prefer big groups over small ones.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I would probably be ISFJ, although I would be pleasant/nice even if I didn't know the people that well.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISFP Sounds like me!


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

ohgodohgodohman said:


> ENFP: Probably would have a keen understanding of the room's emotional environment. They'd understand subtle group dynamics and probably use this understanding to be humorous. They'd also most likely be keenly aware of where they stand within the room's emotional dynamic.
> 
> ENFJ: Will most likely dominate the conversation. They'd be the person telling the introverts to break out of their shells and socialize. They'd most likely have a lot of intellectual things to talk about as well (but they may be misinformed)


Sounds like my husband and I... except I'd probably be trying to change the conversation from whatever my husband is discussing to something more interesting to me lol

And reminding him that introverts are fine the way they are and are usually content being that way...


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

If I'm with people I don't know well I'll be there sitting and listening to them until I get to know them and observe how they talk and look. I'll ask a few questions, laugh, but I'm quiet most of the time. But most people don't realize I'm there. If I don't feel welcomed in a group, I go to another and listen and just see what's going on. Sometimes if I don't feel like it, I'll always wait for all this to end so I can be left alone. I'm not very comfortable of communicating with Exxx, because I can't keep up and I'm pretty sure I'll be told "Why are you so shy?" or "You're so quiet!", hell yeah I don't have anything to talk about. This is the reason I avoid Exxx, they scare me and I get seriously worn out. I'm mostly laid-back and easygoing.

It depends on who I'm with and my mood. When I'm with my friends i'll talk and joke and prank and all and spend a good time, I'm more of a listener though. Sometimes I feel exhausted and don't want to be with anybody even my friends, sometimes if I don't feel like talking or the atmosphere gets too overwhelming with people I just pretend that I'm cramping because I don't feel like talking that way nobody asks me why I'm being so quiet. haha.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INTP: in a corner trying to think
> INTJ: in a different corner trying to think


I just chocked on my food.


----------



## rainydaze (Apr 5, 2014)

INTJ female: I am generally very smiley-faced unless I happen to be stressed out or in a bad mood, then I'm more aloof. I'm friendly and mild-mannered but also cautious at first. I'm also not afraid to voice out my thoughts if need be, but I'm usually more of a listener. I don't get embarrassed easily but I'm not super confident either. Sometimes I end up steering a conversation into bizarre territories, and so I end up getting labelled 'weird' by those who don't get me, and 'fascinating' by like minds.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

ohgodohgodohman said:


> INFP: Would most likely be very quiet and perhaps somewhat expressionless unless their Fi is triggered in a certain way (either negative or positive). Their Ne would also be scanning the room for group dynamics, emotional keys etc. This would probably allow the INFP to make the occasional witty remark.


That sounds pretty right, if not a bit clumsy. 

I'm usually glued to the wall/food table/people I know, especially if it's a big crowd and I don't know most of them. Once I start feeling a bit more comfortable I'll zoom in on interesting people to talk to, which usually means approaching a group where I've already met at least one person and listening to the conversation. If I have something to say, I'll say it - especially if I think I can get a laugh, or at least a snort, out of them. If not, I move on. And when I get tired/bored I sneak out to avoid all the over-the-top goodbyes.

If it's in a small group of friends then I'm probably more like a slightly oblivious ENFP. Making stupid jokes, talking crap, laughing at myself, but only picking up half of the social cues around me because I'm not nearly as talented as they are.



> ESFJ: Probably very nice, very pleasant, perhaps a bit obnoxious. I imagine they'd look like a less intelligent version of the ENFJ as they'd be using their Fe in relation to things they recall about others.


Way to sell them short. :-/ I've found they're very warm and make it their personal mission to bring everyone out of their shells to create a fun environment. So-called "intelligence" doesn't really come into that. 

Sometimes they're a bit overwhelming for me, especially when they don't accept my introversion as healthy, but I would never say they're obnoxious. ENTPs, on the other hand.....


----------



## ProphetChaser (May 23, 2014)

INFP: quiet, sizing people up, not in the 'center' of the action, gentle smile bordering on smirk as they listen to humorous interactions, wondering what the polite amount of time is that someone should stay at a party...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I would not be in the room if it all possible. If I had to be in the room I would be silently judging everyone and looking to escape ASAP. I would give minimal response to Fe.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I'm always jumping around cheking that everyone has someone to talk to. Other than that my behaviour changes a lot: if the group is loud I go quiet and observant, if the mood is awkward and nobody talks I get loud and cheery. In the end of the night I usually end up talking deep stuff with the person I found the most interesting at the time (and when I say deep stuff it's something very deep like 'are cats happy despite of the constant bitchface......')


----------

